# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  صورة للحرم المكّي من أعلى برج ساعة مكة ليلة 27 رمضان ...

## حافظ النور

*اضغط هنا للتكبير
*

----------


## ابو راما

*نور علي نور 
يهدي الله بنوره من يشاء
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو راما
					

نور علي نور 
يهدي الله بنوره من يشاء



سرنى مرورك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*والله ياحافظ في انباء عن البرج المصوريين منو. بيقولو انو مزخرف ومزركش ومزود بساعه الكتونيه براقه في المساء واضواءليزريه ملفته للمصليين والحجاج..والله يستر......
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*ينور قلبك صورة تهز المشاعر
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*منظر غاية في الروعة ويشرح القلب
لك كل الشكر والتقدير اخونا حافظ
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*شكرا  على المرور الجميل
ود البقعةyassirali66 reddish 
*

----------


## طارق الامين

*منظر يسر البال ..ز
ويشحتف لروح البقت مشتاقه يا الحرم كتير ..
بس كلمة أعفص للتكبير 
ما متسقة مع سياق الحرم والصورة ...
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة lacke of love
					

منظر يسر البال ..ز
ويشحتف لروح البقت مشتاقه يا الحرم كتير ..
بس كلمة أعفص للتكبير 
ما متسقة مع سياق الحرم والصورة ...



مشكور تم التعديل
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*الله يخليك يا صفوة 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا حافظ . . . ابهجتنا !!
*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*الشكر لك يااخى ..اجمل هدية لتكون خلفية على الشاشة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماشاء الله روعة معناها الساعة دي عالية جدا جدا بالمقاسات البنعرفها عن الحرم
تسلم ياحافظ

*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*اللهم نور قلوبنا يارب
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*فائزمصطفى جعفر مريخابي كسلاوي الامين بكرى الأبيض ضميرك lacke of love
اسعدنى مروركم

*

----------

